# Dark Heresy Second Edition Beta: Update # 3



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Saw this over on Fantasy Flight games.



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good idea getting the wider community involved in testing.

I wonder if GW are having conniptions about FF being able to let a GW-based product out into the wild before release day?


----------

